# How to Disable Notifications By App or Time in Windows 8.1



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Were a month away from Windows 10, but while you wait for Microsofts newest OS to come down the pipe there are still plenty of tricks to learn for Windows 8.1 (and theyll stand you in good stead once the next version does appear). Heres how to take more control over system notifications.


Here


----------

